# Eigner SMTP Server! Was bringt mir das?



## boeckerl (4. August 2004)

Hi,

Ich habe ein eigene Domain bei einem Anbieter erworben. Im diesem Paket ist auch die Rede von einem eigenem SMTP Server (mail.meinedomain.xx). Was bringt mir dieses Feature?

besten Dank schon mal im Vorraus! 

mfg boeckerl


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. August 2004)

SMTP = Simple Mail Transfer Protocol

Mittels SMTP verschickst du deine eMails. Eigener SMTP-Server wird jetzt wohl heißen, dass du Mails mit der SMTP-Adresse mail.deinedomain.de verschicken kannst und nicht mail.deinanbieter.de verwenden musst.


----------



## boeckerl (5. August 2004)

Danke für die Info, aber einen Vorteil habe ich dadurch nicht. 

thx boeckerl


----------

